# mont kiara residential



## pardisrezaei (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello,
would you please someone help me which condos are good in mont kiara for rent? 
Thank you


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

Could you provide more information please? Such as your budget, whether or not proximity to schools or shopping centres is very important, do u have a pet?

I've found there's a lot of variety in mont kiara.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## pardisrezaei (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking for 2 bedrooms apartment, which preferably close to some shopping centers or markets, I have a cat. My budget is 2500 to 3000 max.The area is the most important part for me, having a good neighbors and ambience. I would be glad to get some help from you.

Thank you


----------

